# Post war Autocycle



## Jay81 (Oct 5, 2017)

Cool bike, but who on earth gave this guy these values???

Seller's description:
Let me first say that I don't know anything about bikes. If you have any questions, want more pictures or anything please let me know. Been told it's worth 5, 8, 12k..... end of the day worth what someone will pay. So selling at no RESERVE. Ok so with what I have learned I think this is a 
1948 b107 autocycle post war. The numbers on bottom of bike are.  E173533 thanks and good luck

http://rover.ebay.com/rover/1/711-5...0001&campid=5335809022&icep_item=192324012530


----------



## keith kodish (Oct 5, 2017)

Hark,another viewer,crusty mold!

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## bikewhorder (Oct 5, 2017)

Well at least he's not asking that much for it. I'd guess $400-$600 is what it will bring but I don't follow Schwinn's so that's just a guess.


----------



## oskisan (Oct 5, 2017)

Not a bad rider... I never ride any of my nice bikes so this would be a nice "sacrificial" bike to use on rides without too much worry of it getting stolen... Love these kind of roaches, but I agree the price should be around $400-$800. Also (just in case anyone hasnt already done this), I tried zooming in on the front drum brake assm and it appears the pork chop is missing even though the wheel is still mounted.


----------



## Autocycleplane (Oct 5, 2017)

Solid feedback rating....


----------



## catfish (Oct 5, 2017)

Only $3.00 to ship. That is a deal !!!!


----------



## Lance Vangraham (Oct 10, 2017)

I am the winner of the auction. Pretty excited to get this for my collection. have never had a front drum brake set up yet. An earlier post mentioned the pork chop was missing, so I was curious how tough it is to get one, and also what it's purpose is. I will be looking for the missing parts as i go through the bike. I will start a progress thread after I get the bike and get going on it.


----------



## Vintage Paintworx (Oct 10, 2017)

Lance Vangraham said:


> I am the winner of the auction. Pretty excited to get this for my collection. I have never had a front drum brake set up yet. An earlier post mentioned the pork chop was missing, so I was curious how tough it is to get one, and also what it's purpose is. I'll start a progress thread after I get going on it.




The pork chop plate contains the braking mechanism, not hard to come by, they usually pop up once or twice a month on ebay. 

The drum brake isn't very effective, just looks cool.  It will slow you down a bit, but it's not gonna stop you.


----------



## Lance Vangraham (Oct 24, 2017)

here is an update to this story. it has a happy ending! https://thecabe.com/forum/threads/ebay-aerocycle-plus-one-krate.119892/#post-798664


----------



## Freqman1 (Oct 24, 2017)

Vintage Paintworx said:


> The pork chop plate contains the braking mechanism, not hard to come by, they usually pop up once or twice a month on ebay.
> 
> The drum brake isn't very effective, just looks cool.  It will slow you down a bit, but it's not gonna stop you.




Depends on condition of shoes and adjustment of brake. My '41 canti Autocycle has dual drums and it stops! V/r Shawn


----------



## Vintage Paintworx (Oct 25, 2017)

Freqman1 said:


> Depends on condition of shoes and adjustment of brake. My '41 canti Autocycle has dual drums and it stops! V/r Shawn




I wish I could say the same, had dual drums as well, dialed in with plenty of meat on the shoes.


----------

